
Pitches That Didn't Suck - ksvs
http://patricklor.typepad.com/blog/2008/08/pitches-that-didnt-suck.html
======
fallentimes
That was a thoughtful article although I did cheat a couple times and look at
my post it note.

~~~
pmjordan
I suspect "my post it note" implies only _one_ , which is hard to notice and
hardly cheating, more of a kind of safety blanket. (you don't have to stress
about forgetting what to say, which makes you less nervous and less likely to
forget it in the first place)

A lot of people seem to write a stack of index cards with what they want to
say, remember the first half of their talk, get stuck, and fidget around
frantically trying to get back on track.

Glad to hear it went well for everyone!

